# DIY Bicycle Carder - Upcycle Tutorial



## Jimjimjaroo (Feb 24, 2015)

So I just finished making this awesome machine for my wife with an old bike and her Amish carder. I need some 'informed' opinions on the tutorial and if you think it could use any changes. I was so excited that it actually worked when I finished it this weekend, that I tossed together the tutorial just to get it out and running! 
So far she's been carding our French Angora Rabbit like nobody's business, and it is working quite well 

Check it out here!

Oh and you can see the woman who inspired me here!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That's really creative!! Lucky lady too.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

You can also use an old treadle sewing machine base, too.


----------



## Jimjimjaroo (Feb 24, 2015)

I love the old sewing machine treadle. I have been wondering what to do with my wife's old sewing machine. She had suggested that I turn it into a spinning wheel for huge chunky yummy yarn, but I haven't jumped on it yet. I ended up taking an old music stand, a bike wheel, and built myself the rest out of wood and some pulleys I had from an old garage door opener. It spins at like 50 gajillion miles per hour though. I didn't really consider the "gear ratio" when I went from a 30" bike wheel down to a 2" pulley controlling the rate of speed. So basically, it's hilarious to watch, but I don't use it much to make actual yarn as it turns a normally meditative and relaxing craft into a stress-laden spin-a-thon 

I might try the chunky yarn spinning wheel up-cycle this coming weekend. I just love building 'D' from little bits of 'A, B, and C'.

For this week I'll just keep enjoying watching my wife fling bits of wood chips off of her carder going 30 MPH.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

can you put a large idler gear between the bike wheel and the 2" pulley?


----------



## Jimjimjaroo (Feb 24, 2015)

I mean I surely could, if I intended to actually spin on it for more than a good laugh. My wife's Frank Herring wheel is fantastic and does all the real spinning in the house, I just like to keep my hands busy while she's doing the real yarn making around here  There's a link on her page to my 'speed-spinning-contraption'.


----------



## Jimjimjaroo (Feb 24, 2015)

Triple post? Ugh.


----------



## Jimjimjaroo (Feb 24, 2015)

Oops! Double post!


----------

